# Michigan?



## Efergoh

I know I'm not the only person here from Michigan.

I know there used to be a member here from Kalamazoo (right down the road from me), but he defected to Californication.

Anyone from MI feel a need to rub elbows with other TPF members?


----------



## brighteyesphotos

well obviously, you know me. I know I saw a couple others.


----------



## Efergoh

Thats it!

One person from the same city as me that I already know? 
There has got to be more folks from Michigan here...
What if I offered free beer?


----------



## snappin

I work in NW indiana... thats kind of close to michigan 

sorry I couldnt be of more help. hehe


----------



## Aquarium Dreams

I'm going to be in Flint mid-May.  Anyone up for exploring some abandoned buildings in Flint or Detroit or somewhere around there?


----------



## RachelJ

I spend weekends over the summer out by New Buffalo (and occasaionally at the racetrack in South Haven)   Love it out there!


----------



## gilsmak

I'm in Grand Rapids!


----------



## Jon, The Elder

Warren Michigan here.


----------



## Aquarium Dreams

Four months and only five MI people have come out of the woodwork!  There must be more in there!  I'm thinking about putting a "Michigan Meet-up" note in my sig to try and draw the others out from hiding.  Anyone with me?


----------



## gilsmak

I would!


----------



## SKDink55

I live in Arcadia, MI in the summers and if you've heard of it, bless you!

Its about an hour south of Traverse City--15-30 minutes from Manistee, Frankfort, Benzonia, and Beulah.

I wish you could see where I was pointing on my hand!!


----------



## Jon, The Elder

There are 8 or 10 Michigan people who hang out here.

http://photography-on-the.net/forum/index.php


----------



## robinkay6573

I live in Lansing.


----------



## photogincollege

Grand Rapids here


----------



## Jon, The Elder

Seems like us Michiganders are mostly loners.


----------



## mjsneddon

One of my sons lived in Three Rivers, MI until recently.  And I love to spend vacation time in Michigan.  Earlier this year, my wife and I did a "Circle Lake Huron" vacation; it was very nice.

I have come to enjoy both white fish and pasties.


----------



## WDodd

I go to school in Toledo, Ohio which is about an hour from Detroit.


----------



## creativeimagesbyvikki

Lapeer here


----------



## Jermz_01

Aquarium Dreams said:


> I'm going to be in Flint mid-May.  Anyone up for exploring some abandoned buildings in Flint or Detroit or somewhere around there?



went to school in flint (kettering)... now live in the novi area... 

if you are interested in some sure-fire buildings to explore... shoot me a PM... I have a list of ones I have been at... hehehe... sadly, a few of them are no longer there... and there are still a few I'd love to check out... :mrgreen:


----------



## Kawi_T

I'm in Chicago but once the weather turns nice I'm going to be looking for destinations for a motorcycle ride, so if its warm, I'm in.

Tom


----------



## Frequent Traveler

I'm in Spring Lake/Grand Haven area - 10 mins from the Lake! Spring has sprung and the sunsets are beautiful!


----------



## McQueen278

I'm in Ann Arbor and I travel through Grand Rapids and Big Rapids pretty frequently.


----------



## maytay20

I just joined yesterday, I am from Burton, MI.  Right smack in between Flint and Grand Blanc.


----------



## Alex_B

just back from Detroit / Shelby.

But now, being in Germany, MI is a bit far away ...


----------



## Frequent Traveler

Any thoughts on a meet up for us Michigan Folks? 

That is if any of you are still in Michigan AND able to have kept their jobs AND/OR can afford the gasoline to drive anywhere?!? 

I'm in the Grand Haven/Spring Lake area, but am mobile!

Interest Yea/Nay?

frank


----------



## McQueen278

I'd be interested.  I'm in the Ann Arbor area.


----------



## Efergoh

I'd be up for a meet up, provided we can find a central location, and I'm not forced to drive to the furthest reaches of the UP.


----------



## KameraWerks

Just saying hey from an new member AND a Michigander....by St. Joseph!


----------



## McQueen278

For all you Michiganders who have been wanting to get together, I have the solution.  My birthday party!  haha, I doubt anyone is interested, but there has been talk of a get together with no action so I'll throw out an invite to my birthday party.  







October, 16 2008.
10pm.
Bell's Brewery in Kalamazoo, MI.

Drink and see My Dear Disco live for my 23rd birthday!!!  I'll be in Kalamazoo all day and doing the brewery tour so if you want in for the tour post or PM me your number and I'll give you a call.  

Everyone in the area should go!  My Dear Disco is a badass band and they put on an amazing show.  Their CD never leaves the player in my car.  Check out their music here.  http://www.myspace.com/mydeardisco  Oh yeah and I'm one year closer to death and so I want to party it up!


----------



## Brian L

Brighton, Mi Here. I like going to Kensington Metro Park for good sunsets, nature, and landscape shooting. Plus Oakland Co. Camera club meets at the nature center in the park 2 Thursday and 4 Thursday of the month.


----------



## m33kr0b

Grand Rapids here


----------



## Mike30D

I'm in Highland, MI. Hello to everyone....


----------



## Chillaxed

if you guys are in detroit i might consider it because i live in windsor ontario.


----------



## visualpoetry

maytay20 said:


> I just joined yesterday, I am from Burton, MI. Right smack in between Flint and Grand Blanc.


 
I'm in Fenton!!


----------



## McQueen278

Chillaxed said:


> if you guys are in detroit i might consider it because i live in windsor ontario.



My camera won't be mine for very long in Detroit.


----------



## McQueen278

Southeast Michigan Monthly Meetup!

It has been talked about before so I finally decided to post up something and try to get it started!


----------



## Mobstar

I just joined but I'm from Flint. I'm actually getting married August 29th and I'm looking for someone to photograph my wedding. I had a Canon Rebel XTi a few months ago and sold it and I began to miss it. I recently purchased a Canon Rebel XSi and was just going to have someone use my camera as a cost effective way to get our photography done but my fiance is still thinking of getting someone more professional to do it.

The problem is with most photographers they have package deals and such and we really just want someone to take the pictures and put the photo's on a cd so we can just print the ones we want.

If there is anyone who is located around or willing to travel to Flint and would be interested in giving me a quote just for their service and a picture cd please let me know!

Thank you.


----------



## McQueen278

Hey man, I was going to PM you, but you don't have sufficient privileges or some jazz.  Send me an email and I will send you a quote.  MichaelLangfordPhotography@gmail.com


----------



## Fisheye83

WOODHAVEN/TRENTON MI, go to school at CCS DETROIT and follow some fire breathers in Auburn hills, but for the most part im downriver.


----------

